# Fracture/Incisors



## RadCoder06 (Oct 16, 2008)

What dx would I use for...fracture of the incisors, teeth 8 and 9.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 16, 2008)

ohh.....that was difficult to find! how about 873.63 - or 873.73


----------



## RadCoder06 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank You!!!


----------

